# 1/12 Scale Target Rollout



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

what is the target rollout for 1/12 scale
Stock?
19T?

I know with sedans on a monster stock pro is 25mm to 27mm rollout and with 19T it is 27mm to 29mm - What is the target range for 1/12 scale?

thanks


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Keith , With your large track , and a monster that makes RPM , try to start around 1.65" to 1.7" ,( I don't do mm) if it tops out early, gear up , if you are getting killed in the infield gear down and deal with it . If you can maintain high corner speed you can run a taller gear , and still maintain your momentum
At Halo last week I went from 1.65" down to a 1.52 "over the day .Depending on what 19t , a C2 is about 1.8" and up . Reedys quad mag is a couple teeth higher . Its still trial and error depending on track layout and size , driving style etc . I will be in tomorrow to practice with 1/12th , you open at 1 pm right . 
Bob Cates


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks - 1:00pm yes


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

1.63" at Halo today with a somewhat open track. Could have been a little higher. 

Tim


----------

